# Dism folders content in temp



## hemphill (Feb 23, 2011)

After installing SP1, at least after every boot for some reason system32\dism folder contents is copied to temp folder, subfolder named like E0CFCE4B-09DE-4CC7-A0A6-D3610943C404. Folder name changes for every time and there can be several folders and contents is same. Is this normal or does anyone have any ideas what causes that?


----------



## Michael_Larsen (Apr 25, 2005)

Vista has a SP2 as well. Have you tried installing that and see if the problem goes away?

Good day!

Mike


----------



## hemphill (Feb 23, 2011)

Jeepfreek said:


> Vista has a SP2 as well. Have you tried installing that and see if the problem goes away?
> 
> Good day!
> 
> Mike


Vista? I have Windows 7 as you can see on the left side of my post.
:arrowl:


----------



## hemphill (Feb 23, 2011)

hemphill said:


> After installing SP1, at least after every boot for some reason system32\dism folder contents is copied to temp folder, subfolder named like E0CFCE4B-09DE-4CC7-A0A6-D3610943C404. Folder name changes for every time and there can be several folders and contents is same. Is this normal or does anyone have any ideas what causes that?


I noticed, if i do disk cleanup, this \system32\dism folders contest copied to temp folder, sub folder named like i mentioned in first post of thread. Microsoft sp1 specialized support only wondrering why this happened, he can't understad why this folder is copied to temp folder.:4-dontkno


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

DISM - Managing Windows 7 with DISM - Windows 7 Forums

Windows 7 SP1 Disk Cleanup Tool - Windows 7 Forums

Where is the temp folder located. e.g., \windows\temp, \users...\appdata, etc...?

I see \windows\dism on my system, but not the temp folders.


----------



## R3boot (Feb 26, 2011)

Hello, i'm experiencing the same problem described by Hemphill,
it happened after the installation of Windows 7 (ultimate 64-bit) servicepack 1, rebooting, removing the backup files after. After routine events such as re-checking if the %temp% cmd location is still empty as disered (c:/user/name/AppData/Local/temp) i found a folder with a GUID code, when opened i can see the contents of the folder belonging entirely (and is a direct copy of) the Dism folder in c:/Windows/System32/Dism.
I noticed on the moment i run disk cleaning, the GUID file is already made in the Temp folder. i also see Dismhost.exe running in task manager process tab. I searched the internet desperately for any solutions , but found none. Only suggestions which didnt work, such as running sfc /scannow in cmd prompt to see if Dism is broken. any other solution suggestions were a bit too techy for me. A clean system restore doesnt help either, i have a date stored before the service pack 1 date, but since i removed the back-up files service pack 1 cant be uninstalled anymore. and by the way what has Dism to do with disk cleaning? suppose to be not related at all, any solution would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Michael_Larsen (Apr 25, 2005)

Oh yes...my bad, Hemphill. I had Vista on the brain when I read your post. Sorry about that.


----------



## Michael_Larsen (Apr 25, 2005)

DISM is a world in and of itself and Microsoft does have a lot of information on it if you peruse their website using DISM as your search criteria. And the link that jcgriff2 provided is also excellent. I hope it helps. There are various log levels (1-4) that can be set and perhaps you can set it to level one for errors only and not get maximum logging (which is the default).

Just out of curiosity, are you getting a message on your screen each time you boot? 

Thanks.

Good day,

Mike


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

All Windows 7 SP1 systems here - nothing in \users\...\appdata\local\temp as described in this thread.


----------

